# Pisgah Monster-Cross Challenge!



## pisgahproductions (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Everybody! My name is Eric and my wife and I run a race company called Pisgah Productions. As you may infer from the name we are based out of the mountains of North Carolina. We have devised a new event that I think folks here may be interested in:








The Pisgah Monster-Cross Challenge will be held on September 15, 2012 and will be the first event of it's kind in the area. Riders will be challenged to complete a 70 mile loop of gravel and paved roads. The riders will be treated to some of the highest elevation and most scenic sections of the Blue Ridge Parkway and over 40 miles of the toughest and most treacherous gravel roads Pisgah has to offer. There will be two fully stocked aid stations along the way and food at the end. A portion of the proceeds will be donated to the Asheville Humane Society 

When: September 15, 2012 8:00AM

Where: 
Black Mountain Trailhead
1001 Pisgah Highway
Pisgah Forest, NC 28768

Route: From PMBAR start/finish->276->477->276->1206->5000->Blue Ridge Parkway->215->Indian Creek->Shoal Creek->475->276. 










Register here: Pisgah Monster-Cross Challenge - Sep 15 2012 8:00AM

or here: Pisgah Monster-Cross Challenge | Pisgah Forest, North Carolina 28768 | Saturday, September 15, 2012


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 17, 2008)

*Views!*

Hey Everybody!
I rode most of the PMCC course on Saturday. Here are a few photos of the views along the way:


----------



## ralph1968 (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## guru59 (Apr 18, 2012)

.....


----------

